
Ask HN: Best practises for a small office - yolobey
I&#x27;m wondering how people like their working places nowadays since I&#x27;m in the process of outfitting a small software (~50m2, 5 people) office on a budget. In my old-school, corporate mentality I would have gone for isolated desks with desktop computers but I understand younger developers have a distaste of such things now. How are&#x2F;were your favourite working spaces organised like?<p>Now I&#x27;m thinking of getting everyone notebooks with usb-c to connect to their own monitors + keyboard&#x2F;mouses but is that too restrictive even? Are there people who just prefer working on notebooks? Wireless keyboards for convenience, or wired for never having to charge them? Desks in the middle or facing the walls? Office speakers or individual headphones?
======
JSeymourATL
Pintrest Small Office Ideas > [https://www.pinterest.com/annabellab/small-
offices/](https://www.pinterest.com/annabellab/small-offices/)

------
agitator
Why don't you ask/survey the people who will be using the office/tools?

What we did: Determined a budget, and let each employee choose their machines,
accessories, monitors, etc as long as they remained within the budget. Just
had them send in an e-mail with a list of amazon links and made the purchase
as part of on-boarding.

